# 2013 Ram 1500 cruise control keeps failing



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I had a first and second generation one, and now have a fourth. Some how I skipped the third. The interiors keep getting smaller and smaller. I miss the interior of my first generation one.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I had a first and second generation one, and now have a fourth. Some how I skipped the third. The interiors keep getting smaller and smaller. I miss the interior of my first generation one.


That 1st gen was around for a long time. 3rd gen has a early rust problem. 4th gen are nice looking trucks.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)




----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for the video. My 2015 Ram is the only vehicle I've ever had a problem with the cruise control. The more interconnected things are, the less reliable they are. This is the one great failing of modern vehicles, which in general are much more reliable than the old ones, which I love.

My old drag car had manual steering and brakes. I could kill the engine at the top of the 1/4, and nothing would change.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Thanks for the video. My 2015 Ram is the only vehicle I've ever had a problem with the cruise control. The more interconnected things are, the less reliable they are. This is the one great failing of modern vehicles, which in general are much more reliable than the old ones, which I love.
> 
> My old drag car had manual steering and brakes. I could kill the engine at the top of the 1/4, and nothing would change.


Basically, anything misbehaving in the brake system, traction control or speed sensing among other things can shutdown cruise control . Saftey

I remember the ghost wipers in late 90s early 2000 f150s. Wipers would randomly make a swipe out. Someone figured out there was dust/lint building up on the contacts inside the wiper switch. Static or just arcing would command wipers to cycle.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

Mhy last Ford I needed to own a oil company to afford to drive it. At 8000 miles it would use a quart of oil in 165 miles.
After fighting with Ford customer service I can't help ya for over a year, I got laid off for a coupe months from my job. Had time so I went into the engine to find the problem.

Odd a oil pan the dealer said they had dropped and put a new gasket on it had a wrist pin cur clip laying in the bottom of it. # 4 cylinder had a gouge in the wall corresponding with the wrist pin So deep you could lay a nickle in there and not feel it when yoiu ran your finger across the grove.

Never a big fan of the 360 any way found a wrecked Mercury Station wagon with a 390 with 39,000 on it did some work on it and put that in the truck and haven't looked at a Ford since. Like I told Ford I will buy Jap crap before I buy any more Ford crap.
If there had been the lemon laws in effect them Ford would have got the truck back.
It is because of cases like that however why we do have the lemon laws today.

I now have a 2016 Dodge with the cruise not turning on some times when you hit the switch. Hit the stearing wheel cross bar near the center and it comes on every time.

The dealer wanted $750.00 tp fix it and another problem, Independate shop wanted $849.00 to fix same problems.
I can smack the steering whell for that kind of money.



 Al


----------

